# Kuhl Clothing and Gear



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone use them?  Like them?

I got a couple tops from Snowbird this weekend from them.  One is the Alpenwurx and the other is the Rival zip top.  They seem to be nice around town/apres ski items and not really technical things.  But they look good and I don't think I will be on Queer Eye for the Straight Guy anytime soon.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2013)

Bought a few tops for my wife for christmas among other things . i liked the styling and color scheme. looked like quality mdse.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

They look very stylish...more for walking around Park City instead of skiing Park City.  I'm OK with that.  Looks like good quality as well and they fit well.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes, just got this   http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12539510&cp=3712723.12791603
Its becoming one of my favorite's !! Seems well made and very comfortable.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

JDMRoma said:


> Yes, just got this http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12539510&cp=3712723.12791603
> Its becoming one of my favorite's !! Seems well made and very comfortable.



That's the one I just got.  The olive/charcoal color with the Snowbird logo on the left chest.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, I have some stuff from Kuhl.  One shirt in particular that a liked a lot. Then my brother said I looked like a "hipster cowboy".  He actually meant it as a compliment....but now I'm not so sure I like the shirt anymore.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah, I have some stuff from Kuhl. One shirt in particular that a liked a lot. Then my brother said I looked like a "hipster cowboy". He actually meant it as a compliment....but now I'm not so sure I like the shirt anymore.



Hipster cowboy.  My stuff definitely makes me look like a rich New Yorker walking around Jackson, Wyoming trying to fit in!  :lol:


----------



## darent (Dec 23, 2013)

I have some t-shirts, like the styling ,and also a pair of their pants I use for hiking in the summer, nice pants ,lite weight and dry quick


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2014)

darent said:


> I have some t-shirts, like the styling ,and also a pair of their pants I use for hiking in the summer, nice pants ,lite weight and dry quick



Love mine so much that I got another one to wear at work....great deal:

http://www.rei.com/product/869568/kuhl-scandinavian-full-zip-fleece-jacket-mens-2013-closeout

They're going fast.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2014)

So I love the Kuhl items that I have.  I just snagged another Kuhl Revel 1/4 zip this past weekend from Sundance Resort with their (low key) logo on it.  Love the natural colors.  I wear the Scandanavian Full Zip to work and it is fashionable and appropriate for a "business casual" workplace.  Love the feel of the outer material.  The only problem was that it pilled pretty badly on my shirt last week.  

The Alpenwurx is also cool looking with the suede.  But it is not windproof.  

So more lifestyle than techy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 21, 2014)

Bump.  So I got another top at Canyons last weekend.  The full zip revel.  Love it.  And I'm in trouble because these guys are located in SLC as well


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2014)

Bump.  

Just got this item:  http://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/long-sleeve/coffeenna-hoody/

My advice is don't.  They have made a new fabric using coffee grounds.  Awesome idea.  But it is so thin that it snags, pulls, even tears when you wear it.  Put on a backpack?  It tears.  Send this one back to the drawing board.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 19, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.
> 
> Just got this item:  http://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/long-sleeve/coffeenna-hoody/
> 
> My advice is don't.  They have made a new fabric using coffee grounds.  Awesome idea.  But it is so thin that it snags, pulls, even tears when you wear it.  Put on a backpack?  It tears.  Send this one back to the drawing board.



Follow up: I took it back to the retailer on Sunday.  No problem there.  I really, really thought about doing an exchange, but I did not want to be in the same position again.  

I also wrote a review on Kuhl's site.  Just got an Email from the rep there...nice guy who admitted that they are having issues with the fabric and wanted to make it right with me.  Offered to swap, credit, or do whatever I needed.  Very nice Email.  I wrote back saying that I appreciated the response and that they heard the feedback.  I also said that it went back already, but I was happy that they reached out.  Kudos there.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 21, 2014)

All I have to say is.  Why recycled coffee grounds?


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> All I have to say is.  Why recycled coffee grounds?



Because recycled onion skins smell worse.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 21, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Because recycled onion skins smell worse.



I did not think of that.


----------



## dlague (Jun 21, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.
> 
> Just got this item:  http://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/long-sleeve/coffeenna-hoody/
> 
> My advice is don't.  They have made a new fabric using coffee grounds.  Awesome idea.  But it is so thin that it snags, pulls, even tears when you wear it.  Put on a backpack?  It tears.  Send this one back to the drawing board.



That is trying to hard to be ecologically responsible!  The thought is there but ....




i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 22, 2014)

Puck it said:


> All I have to say is.  Why recycled coffee grounds?



I wouldn't want to be the guy responsible for sorting that from the trash. Obviously they must collect it from coffee shops like DD and Starbucks already sorted from the trash.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

